
Fyre Pitch Deck - gregimba
https://www.scribd.com/document/346949516/Fyre-Festival-Pitch-Deck?secret_password=3WgwQ2IQvEJWPLuajv5J#download&from_embed
======
sigmar
o.0 Uhhh. I clicked on this thinking it was a spoof/joke. Where did this come
from?

~~~
gregimba
It was leaked, I don't know the source.

~~~
sigmar
oh, didn't hear it leaked. Just googled it. Man, without having NDAs those
guys really screwed themselves.

